# [R760] Best Root for the USCC SGS II?



## Snyperx

Can anyone tell me which root option is the best for the USCC SGS II?


----------



## Gonzo

The easiest way to do it now is to just simply flash sickin's kernel and you will be rooted and have CwM installed with the kernel. You don't want to flash it with Odin though or you will get the yellow triangle on the boot screen, unless you flash right back to the stock kernel afterwards then using Odin is fine. In order to flash it and not get the yellow triangle you need to use a command line script tool that rockstarrkid posted over at tusc.com. If you can't find it I can upload it to my minus account for you. It's tucked in one of the kernel threads in the development section over there. Even though this doesn't give you the yellow triangle, it still adds a point to the custom software counter in the phone, which means they will see it and deny a warranty claim if needed. The only way to reset the counter currently is to flash an ICS rom and use the triangle away app. Sickin's kernel is very stable but you cannot overclock with it. If you want to get into that then you can try droidroidz kernel after you get root with sickin's. Droidroidz kernel comes with a touch CwM recovery so you touch the screen to select stuff instead of using the softkeys. Also, JP Waite commented in that kernel's thread yesterday so I think he will be using it in the Sauce that should be coming some time in the near future.


----------



## Stephen304

I also have this phone from USC. Which of the options you outlined offers the most flexibility in terms of features? I would like to over/under clock and I don't mind having a warning triangle.


----------



## Gonzo

Stephen304 said:


> I also have this phone from USC. Which of the options you outlined offers the most flexibility in terms of features? I would like to over/under clock and I don't mind having a warning triangle.


Droidroidz kernel allows you to adjust the CPU clock as well as the voltage but I don't think you can get root with it. You would need to flash Sickin's kernel first, then go to droidroidz kenel

Sent from my R760 Galaxy S II


----------



## Stephen304

Okay , so I hope I don't annoy anyone with my (probably) noobish questions. I'm new to rooting and I've tried to read alot about it. If I read correctly, if I flash Sickin's kernel, and then some other kernel (or a kernel in general) it WONT erase any apps on my phone? And the interface won't change? Kernel is the core system so unless I flash a ROM, it will only change things I can't really see right?


----------



## Gonzo

Yep. Flashing the kernel will just replace the kernel. If you plan on flashing a rom, you would want to install titanium backup once you have root so you can backup and restore your apps and their data after flashing a new rom. The paid version is a must if you flash a lot of roms.

Sent from my R760 Galaxy S II


----------



## Stephen304

Where can I find these kernels? Is there a section here for it?


----------



## MichealCell

All this is on the Team US Cellular site, which seems to be the main place for USCC SGS2 stuff:

http://teamuscellular.com/Forum/forum/255-galaxy-s-ii-development/


----------

